# Need Tree Climbers



## THE TREE GAL (Oct 16, 2005)

THE TREE GAL NEEDS HELP IN DALLAS TEXAS, TEMPERARY TREE CLIMBERS! CALL AS  SOON AS POSSIBLE! 972-287-1791


----------



## scottish clan (Nov 13, 2005)

may be intrested ....what is the rate of pay ? 
if it is short time work then that is perfect!! you can see me experience tyect on thois site ...check employment forum and look for scottish climber seeking work ....cheers!!


----------

